# Hibachi Night on the Blackstone Griddle



## jcam222 (Jul 11, 2020)

No stovetop no problem night 3: Hibachi night. Seared Ahi tuna with a sesame tamari aioli , Simple salad with a tahini sesame dressing, Teriyaki Chicken stir fry, Garlic Ginger Shrimp stir fry and keto fried miracle rice. All sugar free and keto approved.
Rice is Miracle Rice (konjac root based) bacon, green onion, bell peppers, eggs, tamari and sesame oil. 

Chicken was marinated in a sugar free teriyaki 1 cup of tamari (you can use soy) , 2 cups water, 4 tbsp rice wine vinegar, 4 tsp dark sesame oil, 2/3 - 1 cup of Golden Lakanto or Swerve Brown, 2 tbsp fresh minced ginger and  4 cloves garlic minced. 

Shrimp was more of a garlic ginger marinade 1/2 cup tamari, 4 tbsp rice wine vinegar, 4 tbsp EVOO, 2 tbsp brown sugar sub (Golden lakanto or Swerve Brown) 2 tsp hot chili sesame oil, 6 cloves of minced garlic and 2 tbsp grated fresh ginger. 

Appetizer is going to be sesame seared ahi tuna so made a simple aioli out of Dukes mayo, garlic, tamari and sesame oil. 

Cut up a bunch of broccoli , onions, green onions, mushrooms, peppers , baby bok choy and some bacon. 







Of we go starting by precooking a lot of the veggies













With most of the veggies cooked moving on to the fried "rice".  Starting off with some diced up bacon for flavor. 






Added a ton of green onions and some bell pepper to the bacon. Threw the konjac root "rice' on with some sesame oil.





Hit the "rice" with some sesame oil and tamari then you  have to have some eggs for fried rice. 







Fried "rice" all done. 






Time to get the chicken and shrimp on the grill. I will do then and then last when its time to pull it all together Ill sear the tuna in pure sesame. 













After each was ready I mixed in the precooked veggies to heat them back up and finish things off. 












Salad was pretty simple, just some lettuce, tomato, radish and bean sprouts with a tahini sesame dressing. 






Seared Ahi tuna with some tuxedo sesame seeds plated up with some of the tamari sesame aioli  and some pickled ginger. 







Here is the main course plated up. Forgot to mention the baby bok choy. I cooked it in butter and garlic , a little salt and pepper and a lot of garlic.  Put a little red pepper flake on it too. Pretty tasty. 






That's another wrap.  Was super tasty and we have a LOT of leftovers from this for the week. thanks for looking!!


----------



## mike243 (Jul 11, 2020)

Looks great, gotta love a griddle to cook on.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 11, 2020)

Wow looks great


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 11, 2020)

A wonderful piece of work, kind of makes me get over my rice hatred, I'd love  to eat that! Like, RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 11, 2020)

Everything looks great!  I love Shrimp.  Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow. Looks like a 5 star meal to me!  This going on the list.  I could eat low carb everyday like this!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow! I like this allot!!!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow jcam looks like you were busy. Everything looks good!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 12, 2020)

Awesome meal there guy. Sure could pull my chair up to that plate.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 12, 2020)

Jeff, yet another beautiful, stunning, stellar meal my friend. Simply breathtaking...as usual. I'm telling ya, no need to replace the broken stove. Just set the griddle in the spot where the stove used to be and save the money to buy more food for more of these meals. I am impressed buddy!!  

WOW!!
Robert


----------



## Blues1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Killer looking meal!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2020)

Dang Jeff awesome meal and presentation. Nailed it as usual bud


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 12, 2020)

Jeff, what a nice lookin' meal my friend !

And the presentation is awesome as always....

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow Jeff!!
That's some Awesome Stuff there!!----> Like.
I picture myself grabbing that Dish with the whole mixture in it, and running with it in my right arm, while my left arm is straight in front, ready to straight-arm anybody getting in my way to the goal line!!
BTW: Bear Jr used to make me some Awesome Ahi Tuna, just like that, because I don't have anything here that gets hot enough, unless I use my charcoal lighting chimney.

Bear


----------



## Braz (Jul 12, 2020)

Jeff, you are an artist.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 13, 2020)

Jeff that all looks amazing my friend! Glad to see the griddle getting a work out!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2020)

Gosh that looks good, but I could have just ate the tuna.
I just love that stuff, cooked rare, can’t beat it. Honestly I‘d rather eat a well cooked tuna steak than a ribeye! But it has to be done perfectly like yours!!!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 13, 2020)

Awesome looking meal! The taste had to be out of this world with all those flavors.  I bet you drive your neighbors nuts when you're out cooking.  And your plating never ceases to amaze!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 17, 2020)

Cant seem to find that rice.  Where you get?


----------



## clifish (Jun 8, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow. Looks like a 5 star meal to me!  This going on the list.  I could eat low carb everyday like this!


I know this is an old thread but it is in a new forum.  Brian for low carb fried rice I use riced cauliflower instead of actual rice would work great with the above recipe,  every time we order in Chinese or Thai food I do this.  

Also thanks for the tips on using fresh pineapple juice to tenderize steak, worked out great this past weekend.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 8, 2021)

clifish said:


> I know this is an old thread but it is in a new forum.  Brian for low carb fried rice I use riced cauliflower instead of actual rice would work great with the above recipe,  every time we order in Chinese or Thai food I do this.
> 
> Also thanks for the tips on using fresh pineapple juice to tenderize steak, worked out great this past weekend.


This “rice” is Miracle Rice made from konjac rice and oat fiber. It’s close to zero net carbs. That said for rice I do prefer and typically use riced cauliflower. All my posts are keto / low carb. If you look at some of my other griddle posts I use the konjac noodles. They are the Bom for low carb fried Asian noodle dishes.


----------



## clifish (Jun 8, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> This “rice” is Miracle Rice made from konjac rice and oat fiber. It’s close to zero net carbs. That said for rice I do prefer and typically use riced cauliflower. All my posts are keto / low carb. If you look at some of my other griddle posts I use the konjac noodles. They are the Bom for low carb fried Asian noodle dishes.


Will have to look for it,  i have used shirataki noodles a couple years ago but a mushy texture and that fish smell was awful.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 8, 2021)

Looks fantastic! Very nice presentation.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 8, 2021)

clifish said:


> Will have to look for it,  i have used shirataki noodles a couple years ago but a mushy texture and that fish smell was awful.


The initial smell is very strong ammonia for sure. Here’s what I do. Rinse them well and soak in cold water for an hour. Rinse again and boil for around 3-5 minutes. Give a hot water rinse. We prefer this brand. All I have in the pantry now is the spaghetti. The regular noodles are very much like ramen and perfect for Asian dishes. Here one dish I did with them https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/korean-bbq-pork-belly-feast.297333/


----------



## forktender (Jun 8, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow. Looks like a 5 star meal to me!  This going on the list.  I could eat low carb everyday like this!


No doubt about it Brian, Jeff could be a Hollywood personal Chef and make"BIG BUCKS" doing it.



 jcam222

Have you ever thought about doing anything like that? Maybe take over one of the C19 failed restaurant in town and start up a Low carb or carb free/BBQ joint???

I can see something like that absolutely kill it out here in sunny CA.

I'd stick with L.C. eating if Jeff was my personal Chef.......how about it Jeff?


----------



## forktender (Jun 8, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> The initial smell is very strong ammonia for sure. Here’s what I do. Rinse them well and soak in cold water for an hour. Rinse again and boil for around 3-5 minutes. Give a hot water rinse. We prefer this brand. All I have in the pantry now is the spaghetti. The regular noodles are very much like ramen and perfect for Asian dishes. Here one dish I did with them https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/korean-bbq-pork-belly-feast.297333/
> View attachment 499336


Can you eat tomatoes doing the Keto* deal? If not, what types of sauces do you use on that pasta?

If these noodles are any good, you just fingered out one of the main reasons I can't stick with carb free eating. I love my pasta!!!
Now find a good bread substitute, and you may have converted another fat boy over to the dark side.

Thanks a bunch.
Dan


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 8, 2021)

forktender said:


> Can you eat tomatoes doing the Keto* deal? If not, what types of sauces do you use on that pasta?
> 
> If these noodles are any good, you just fingered out one of the main reasons I can't stick with carb free eating. I love my pasta!!!
> Now find a good bread substitute, and you may have converted another fat boy over to the dark side.
> ...


I eat tomatoes and tomato sauce. I pick or make tomato sauces with low carb counts. Rao is a good example but so it Hints no sugar added. Sometimes I’ll mix tomato sauce with Alfredo for a blush type sauce to further reduce the carb pint on the sauce.


----------

